# School vs. No School



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What kind of job/career am I looking at if I goto chef school vs. if I dont'?


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe you can skip the dishwasher level.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Umm, ther is no "Chef" school. There are cooking schools, taht teach you how to cook and how to move about in the kitchen though. 

To the best of my knowledge there are no schools that teach you: How to manage a brigade, do all the necesary bookeeping, keep one step ahead of the GM/owner, understand and repair equipment, train you in the mysterious workings of the local labour board, Worker's comp board, and the local building and health codes. These are some of the "tools" that a "Chef" needs.

In order to become a great chef you have to become a competant cook. Say it, Cook. It's not a dirty word, it means one who prepares food. A Chef is one who manages the cooks, i.e the boss.

School does help, it gives you the knowledge but it is no substitute for experience, and experience is what 99% of the employers are looking for.


----------

